# Is the BCAquaria facebook page directly related to this forum?



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

If the BCA facebook page IS directly related to this forum then we need an admin of the FB page to do a bit of clean-up... If its not directly related then just nevermind me


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I could not agree more but I don't think the new ownership has any control it. Otherwise it wouldn't have all the free advertising going on. It was originally started up before BCA was sold to petguide. 
If you have concerns I would recommend contacting whoever started the page and voice your concerns with them because I think it's safe to say there is nothing the administration here or us mods can do about it.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Another reason not to facebook....I couldn't see anything because although I have a facebook it's just my name not my life, no friends just a stack of unanswered request, no groups no anything. I can get my bca right here and social interaction in person with live friends. No interest to post my dinner or selfies/ family/ friends gathered and being on facebook lol.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Shawn and C are still the admins. I'll PM Yungster. I personally won't be volunteering to look after a facebook page myself. Any less time I have to spend on BCA as it already is won't be beneficial as a moderator.

May be an idea to just disassociate\unlink it from BCA if it's not going to be scrutinized or have any control over. Keep it up as something else perhaps so the group doesn't lose it. I don't know. I'll leave that in Yung's capable hands.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Well Shawn is still around. Another admin could
Be
Added .theres someone else also. C-man or someone . 


Sent by tapatalk in north Burnaby


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

C-man could be Clarence, the original owner/creator of BCA.

I've never been on the BCA FB page. Never will. Not a huge fan of FB. Never was. Never will be.

Pretty much all the people I want to stay in touch with, I already see or call or email or pm. Good enough for me. Don't need to post my minute-to-minute life story online. That's just makes no sense to me.

Anthony


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I've pm'ed Yung already, Yes, it's our boys Shawn and Clarence. I know they were busy with life like most of us have been so apologies if the group hasn't been maintained as much as it should?

A member of facebook, just not the group.


----------



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

Thanks guys, there was just an issue that needed "cleaning", it was dealt with yesterday


----------

